# Is this Ansel Adams?



## jamiesuzanne (Apr 21, 2008)

I have a framed black and white photo that I bought a few years back. It's a beautiful picture, and I was told it was Ansel Adams, but I wasn't sure whether to believe it or not. I didn't pay a whole lot for it, otherwise I would be more concerned as to whether it was actually one of his photos.

I took pictures of it the best I could, if anyone can confirm whether it is or isn't, or if you happen to know who it is, or if it's jsut some random photo, I'd appreciate it. The photo is about 11x14. Could anyone maybe give me an estimate at what it might be worth if I wanted to sell it, since I really have nowhere to put it? 

Thanks!

(sorry some of the pics aren't that great, it was hard to get a pic w/out a glare, and hard to get a clear pic w/out the flash!)


----------



## ann (Apr 21, 2008)

look for his signature. that will put all your questions to rest.

if it isn't signed you won't get much money for the photo.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Apr 21, 2008)

That is an Ansel Adams photograph (surf and rocks, timber cove), probably a reproduction. I have no idea how much it would sell for.


----------



## JC1220 (Apr 21, 2008)

It is probably one of the many "Authorized" reproductions and there should be a stamp on the back of it. If it is dry mounted and no signature or other information on the back of the mat board you won't get much more than $50 for it unless you can prove it is one AA printed himself. AA would also have never overmatted a print with black or cover the edges of the print either.


----------



## jamiesuzanne (Apr 21, 2008)

Glad to know it is Ansel Adams.
If anyone else can give me a price estimate, that would be fantastic.


----------



## ann (Apr 22, 2008)

you need to take this to a gallery or museum to get a price value.
but if it is not signed you will  not get much more than 25-50 dollars, if that.


----------

